# Searching for good replacement fans for my Antec 1200



## CombatLibrarian (Dec 18, 2009)

I've seen one other thread on this, but what I'm actually looking for is quite different.

A couple of the 120 fans on my 1200...one intake and one exhaust, are giving distressing clatters and rattles, and I may take this opportunity to just replace the lot of them.

What I'm actually looking for is the best cooling performance.  Sound be damned.  It can sound like a jet engine for all I care, so long as it gives the best cooling.

As a side note, is the antec big boy the best available 200 fan for the exhaust?


----------



## ChiSox (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2211703

I buy these locally and they are awesome 78 CFM @ 21 DBA!!!!

They take a molex connector so keep that in mind


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 18, 2009)

If you can afford it, filling it with Noctua fans like these would be your best bet when it comes to sound. They're some mighty good fans.


----------



## erocker (Dec 18, 2009)

If you don't mind not having LED's: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...m_re=Scythe_slipstream-_-35-185-059-_-Product

Amazing airflow, and low noise.


----------



## CombatLibrarian (Dec 18, 2009)

To clarify: 

By "sound be damned", I mean I don't care in the absolute slightest how much noise they make.  they can sound like a jet engine so long as they give the best cooling performance.


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 18, 2009)

Then this is what you need to get


----------



## CombatLibrarian (Dec 18, 2009)

DirectorC said:


> Then this is what you need to get
> 
> http://www.vtcommunications.com/images/motorized-jet-engine.jpg



*golfclap*  ;P

I just honestly don't get the whole silent cooling thing.  I'm perpetually using either headphones or a high-powered sound system, so I can't hear my antec 1200 + optional fans even on high settings.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 18, 2009)

If performance is key and noise is no matter, go find some 38mm thick Delta Fans. They do well over 100 CFM and are loud like the jet engine pictured above.


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 18, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> If performance is key and noise is no matter, go find some 38mm thick Delta Fans. They do well over 100 CFM and are loud like the jet engine pictured above.



 These are no joke, strictly performance.

Imagine 2 of these in a case.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bminE4NddU


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 18, 2009)

3dsage said:


> These are no joke, strictly performance.
> 
> Imagine 2 of these in a case.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bminE4NddU



The only way in hell I'd own two or even one of those is if the computer was outside of the house, in the shop, closed off, minding its own business. Just insane and unnecessarily loud


----------



## ckoons1 (Jan 19, 2010)

CombatLibrarian said:


> I've seen one other thread on this, but what I'm actually looking for is quite different.
> 
> A couple of the 120 fans on my 1200...one intake and one exhaust, are giving distressing clatters and rattles, and I may take this opportunity to just replace the lot of them.
> 
> ...



I have sent you a pm I have a LOT OF 10 PANAFLO 120X38 FANS available
69cfm
30db
high static pressure
moves a LOT of air
sell for $19.99 each @ frozencpu
you can have the whole lot for $50.oo plus shipping. too loud for me but very powerful due to high static pressure
model PANAFLO NMB-MAT   FBA12G12L-BX
also have 2 model FBA12G12H-BX  100+CFM 40DB I'll throw in for 10 bucks


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 19, 2010)

If you care to get cheap but good fans, you can always get yate loons. Heard they were pretty decent, at a good price too.


----------



## ckoons1 (Jan 19, 2010)

yate loons 
too low static pressure not good for heatsinks-radiators


----------

